# Raptor Compound Sling Shot



## rusty nails (Dec 14, 2011)

请教北美的兄弟们，你们谁玩过猛禽复合弹弓。这弓怎么样可以做个使用介绍吗。


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That's really cool!


----------



## rusty nails (Dec 14, 2011)

我买了一把，感觉威力和普通弹弓差不多，而且还很不稳定。所以有点后悔了，才来向国外专业玩家请教下，你们玩这个感觉怎么样。


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Google: pellet bows. The Imperial Guard of China were known to be absolutely deadly with them.


----------



## rusty nails (Dec 14, 2011)

天朝的弓商讲，这是加拿大的产品。请加拿大的朋友讲讲啊。


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i get the impression that this rusty nail person is a spammer/advertiser


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Yow!!!*_


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

_*Yow!!!*_








thanks Bill


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> i get the impression that this rusty nail person is a spammer/advertiser


ya think?


----------



## rusty nails (Dec 14, 2011)

Imperial said:


> i get the impression that this rusty nail person is a spammer/advertiser


我天朝的子民给你们外国人的东西做啥广告啊，请用屁股想想


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

rusty nails said:


> i get the impression that this rusty nail person is a spammer/advertiser


我天朝的子民给你们外国人的东西做啥广告啊，请用屁股想想
[/quote]

lol, i wonder if ive just been told off in hieroglyphics. not gonna google, im done with this advert junk.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

that looks awesome.
can you still use arrows?


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Imperial said:


> i get the impression that this rusty nail person is a spammer/advertiser


我天朝的子民给你们外国人的东西做啥广告啊，请用屁股想想
[/quote]

lol, i wonder if ive just been told off in hieroglyphics. not gonna google, im done with this advert junk.
[/quote]

wouldnt bother google translating it, it never comes out right. lol it comes out something about heavenly things, and reminds you to think about the hip... way to go google!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

wow i need a really big jeans to have a big pocket for that^^ and by the way it seems like a big pocket is important to have that


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

my bet we are talking in the $3-600 range, i have better things to spend my money with,, besides where is the compact design, i will admit it look call as ****, but i will also admit why have a bow and not shoot arrows? just another gimmick


----------

